
It's about time Dell made something you won't be embarrassed to have sitting around - raganwald
http://www.uncrate.com/men/gear/desktops/dell-studio-hybrid-pc/
======
niels_olson
why all the other colors? seems they're letting their customers have long-term
dissatisfaction as a choice.

